# Two Basesball Legends Lost: Tom Seaver and Lou Brock



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tom Seaver, 75
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/02/909028664/legendary-ny-mets-pitcher-tom-seaver-dies-at-75

Lou Brock, 81
https://www.stltoday.com/sports/bas...cle_1fb0067d-7526-5d8c-b92d-4896a9b91e6b.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm reminded of a remark my uncle made about baseball heroes. "Grown men playing a child's game."


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm reminded of a remark my uncle made about baseball heroes. "Grown men playing a child's game."


Not the time or place for that, my friend.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm reminded of a remark my uncle made about baseball heroes. "Grown men playing a child's game."


I must have known your uncle. I heard that quote somewhere before..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

Bigbang said:


> I must have known your uncle. I heard that quote somewhere before..........


Are you saying he was a plagerizer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

I was going to post “Horace Clarke lives!” but I checked Wikipedia and he died a month ago. Apparent he lived just down the road from where I used to live. I might have passed him in the supermarket unawares, for all I know.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

That 1969 World Series--Mets/Orioles--was so memorable. I was doing fieldwork, solo, in the countryside; the weather was lovely, and I played hookey from my work just to listen to the games every day while sprawled out in a meadow in the middle of nowhere, rooting for the Little Engine That Could, those Amazin' Mets led by Tom Seaver.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1969_World_Series


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Two class guys.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Two great players. The Mets with Seaver shone in 1969 and again in 1973 and Brock was an integral part of that brilliant Cardinals team from the 60s which largely dominated the NL with the Dodgers.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I was at a spring training game in 1984. Just minding my own business having a dog and a beer as they announced the starting lineups. "Playing left field and batting 8th...." *smattering of applause*, "batting 9th second baseman......" *smattering of applause*

And then the words that actually gave me a chill, "Pitching for the Chicago White Sox, Tom Seaver." The roar from the crowd let you know what they thought. The cool thing: we weren't at either the Sox or the Mets facility. That roar was from the opposition crowd.

I still have the ticket stub. Thanks, Tom!


----------

